# [SOLVED] emerge -uD world: Multiple versions within a single

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

war ja irgendwann klar, dass ich mit portage overlay und compiz-fusion auf die Fresse falle.

compiz-fusion hab ich damals nach dem wiki-howto installiert von hier: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Das Overlay hab ich mit layman gemäß hier gemacht: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Overlay

Ein

```
emerge -uD world
```

schlägt nun fehl:

```
 emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Zunächst mal verstehe ich die Fehlermeldung nicht

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies \
> 
> !!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 
> 
> !!! pulled into the dependency graph:

 

Wieso multiple Versions? 'x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2' sollte sich durch x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 updaten lassen?

Nun ja, dann hab ich nach etwas googlen mal die beanstandeten Packete in die 

```
/etc/portage/package.mask
```

eingetragen.

```
x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/emerald

x11-wm/compiz

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

```

Naja, war auch nicht so das Wahre, vermutlich weil ich halt auch die Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich verstehe:

```
 emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-9999 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/compiz-fusion

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Sollte ich erst

```
('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2', 'nomerge')

```

unmergen, die Einträge aus der package.mask wieder rausnehmen und dann nochmal ein "emerge -uD world" versuchen?Last edited by buggybunny on Tue Nov 13, 2007 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

nicht ganz..also die fehlermeldung sagt aus das "emerald-0.5.2" "compiz-0.5.2'" blockiert....also müsstest du nur emerald unmergen wenn du compiz updaten willst. 

hast du emerald bewusst installiert oder war das eine abhängigkeit von xgl/xorg/kde oder sonst was?

----------

## buggybunny

Ich habe emerald "bewußt" installiert, weil ich so alle Jubeljahre dann doch mal meine Themes ändere.

Ich bin nun etwas weiter, aber trotzdem nicht am Ziel......

Was ich gemacht hab:

-> Emerald Geraffel runtergeschmissen:

```
emerge -C x11-themes/emerald-themes x11-themes/emerald
```

-> Alles von compiz neu emerged, untenstehende Pakete wurde von V 0.5 auf V.0.6 aktualisiert:

```
emerge dev-python/compizconfig-python x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf x11-libs/compiz-bcop x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf x11-libs/libcompizconfig x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main x11-wm/compiz-fusion

```

So, emerald ist runter:

```

emerge -s emerald

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : emerald ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  x11-themes/emerald-themes

      Latest version available: 0.5.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,527 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Emerald Window Decorator Themes

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-wm/emerald

      Latest version available: 0.5.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 509 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Emerald Window Decorator

      License:       GPL-2

```

Und compiz ist drauf:

```
emerge -s compiz Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiz ]

[ Applications found : 15 ]

 

*  dev-python/compizconfig-python

      Latest version available: 0.6.0.1

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0.1

      Size of files: 249 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   libcompizconfig python bindings

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-misc/taskbar-compiz [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 621 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49484

      Description:   A taskbar replacement for compositing WM's (like compiz/beryl)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compiz-bcop

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 68 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz option code generator

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 230 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   libcompizconfig gconf backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 402 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   libcompizconfig kde config backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/libcompizconfig

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 313 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz configuration library

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Atlantis Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 2,239 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion extra plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 766 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion main plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator 3D Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 401 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion unsupported plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Wallpaper Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://opencompositing.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Screensaver Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-wm/compiz

      Latest version available: 0.6.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.6.2-r1

      Size of files: 1,742 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite- and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: 0.6.0

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion meta package

      License:       GPL-2

```

So, nun wirds lustig:

-> Mit leerer "package.mask"

```
emerge -uDap world

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

]
```

WTF? Wieso will portage hier immer noch emerald emergen?

-> Unter Verwendung von package.mask:

Dachte ich mir, gut, maskiert du halt emerald:

```
cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

x11-wm/emerald

x11-wm/emerald-themes
```

Nun kommt folgender Fehler:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/compiz-fusion

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ah, ok, emerald bzw. die themes sind dependencies von compiz-fusion?

Dummerweise kann ich emerald nicht emergen, weil ja nur die 0.5 -Version erhältlich ist, was sich offensichtlich mit meiner installierten 0.6 compiz-fusion beißt.

Muss ich das layman / xeffects-Overlay nochmal separat syncen?

Oder wie komm ich aus diesem Schlammassel wieder raus?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss ich das layman / xeffects-Overlay nochmal separat syncen?
> 
> 

 

layman muss synce ich immer mit "layman -S".

das wird nicht automatisch mit emerge --sync gesynct fall das deine frage war.

es scheint so als wenn eine abhängigkeit emerald installiert haben will, frag mich jetzt nicht welche  :Wink: 

find irgendwie raus welche es ist und wenns nur sowas wie "themes" sind dann werf es runter, danach sollte ein update-world einwandfrei durchlaufen

mfg

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> das wird nicht automatisch mit emerge --sync gesynct fall das deine frage war. 

 

Danke, das war tatsächlich ein Teil der Frage.........  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> es scheint so als wenn eine abhängigkeit emerald installiert haben will, frag mich jetzt nicht welche 
> 
> find irgendwie raus welche es ist und wenns nur sowas wie "themes" sind dann werf es runter, danach sollte ein update-world einwandfrei durchlaufen 

 

Der Übeltäter ist compiz-fusion selbst, hab's gerade mit "dep -L" geprüft.

So, langsam wird's haarig:

Ich dachte mir nun, alles klar, erstmal alles runterschmeissen was mit compiz und emerald zu tun, dann noch mal sauber alles mergen mit Version 0.5.2 (mit der ja bisher alles tadellos lief) und dann einfach diese Packages vom update ausnehmen.

Unmergen lief auch sauber durch:

```
emerge -C compiz compiz-fusion  compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig compizconfig-backend-gconf compiz-bcop compizconfig-python emerald emerald-themes
```

So, und jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr:

```
eix compiz
```

zeigt mir nun auch brav die Version an:

```

* x11-wm/compiz

     Available versions:  (~)0.3.6 (~)0.5.0 (~)0.5.0-r5[1] (~)0.5.0-r6[1] (~)0.5.2_pre20070509[1] (~)0.5.2_pre20070509-r1[1] (~)0.5.2 (~)0.5.2[3] **9999[1] -*9999[2] **9999[3]

     Homepage:            http://www.compiz.org/

     Description:         3D composite- and windowmanager

* x11-wm/compiz-fusion

     Available versions:  (~)0.5.2[3] **9999[1] **9999[3]

     Homepage:            http://opencompositing.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion (meta)

[1] (layman/sabayon)

[2] (layman/x11)

[3] (layman/xeffects)

```

Allerdings nur die 0.5.2?

```
emerge -s compiz
```

zeigt mir hingegen:

```
*  x11-wm/compiz

      Latest version available: 0.6.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,742 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite- and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion (meta)

      License:       GPL-2

```

Versteh ich schon mal nicht, emerge zeigt mir die aktuellste Version an, eix hingegen nicht? 

Aber eix zeigt mir doch sogar an, das es auch das layman-overlay mit in die Suche einbezieht?  ** verwirrt **

Nun gut, hab ich nicht verstanden, aber dachte mir, ok, installierst halt jetzt die 0.5.2-Version.

Das klappt aber nicht:

Exemplarisch:

```
 eix libcompizconfig 

* x11-libs/libcompizconfig

     Available versions:  (~)0.5.2[2] **9999[1] **9999[2]

     Homepage:            http://opencompositing.org

     Description:         Compiz Configuration System (git)

[1] (layman/sabayon)

[2] (layman/xeffects)

```

Toll, aber jetzt:

```
emerge -p =libcompizconfig-0.5.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=libcompizconfig-0.5.2".

```

WTF?

Lustigerweise nimmt emerge ein:

```
 emerge -p =compiz-0.5.2 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.5.2  USE="dbus gnome svg -debug -kde"
```

Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären, was ich hier offensichtlich falsch verstehe?

Und wie krieg ich das wieder hin?

Mir würde es ja schon reichen, den Ursprungzustand (compiz-* 0.5.2, emerald-0.5*) wiederherzustellen.......

EDIT: Ganz vergessen, layman hab ich vorher mittels "layman -S " gesynct.

----------

## franzf

Dass eix deine compiz-6* nicht anzeigt ->

```
update-eix
```

Wenn compiz der einzige Grund ist weshalb du das Overlay noch betreibst ->

```
layman -d sabayon

layman -d xeffects
```

Ansonsten solltest du (auch nach jedem Sync) die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse in den Overlays betreffend compiz/emerald &co löschen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Tue Nov 13, 2007 8:23 am    Post subject:
> 
> Dass eix deine compiz-6* nicht anzeigt ->
> ...

 

Ah, danke.

Leider zeigt mir jetzt eix nur noch die 6-Version an, nicht mehr die 5?

```
* x11-wm/compiz-fusion

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0 (~)0.6.0[1] **9999[1] {gnome kde unsupported}

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion (meta)

* x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0 (~)0.6.0[1] **9999[1]

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Extra Plugins (git)

* x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0 (~)0.6.0[1] **9999[1] {jpeg}

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Plugins (git)

[1] /usr/local/layman/xeffects
```

Soll mir das sagen, das die 0.5-Version komplett aus dem Overlay entfernt wurde und ich das nur nicht gemerkt hatte weil ich "update-eix" nicht aufgerufen hatte?

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn compiz der einzige Grund ist weshalb du das Overlay noch betreibst ->
> 
> Code:
> 
> layman -d sabayon
> ...

 

Hmm, du meintest 

```
layman -d sabayon

layman -d x11
```

oder? Weil compiz-* ist doch im xeffects-overlay?

Juchu, Problem gelöst.

Ich hab compiz + emerald nochmal neu emerged und nun läuft alles......... :Smile: 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe!

----------

## franzf

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn compiz der einzige Grund ist weshalb du das Overlay noch betreibst ->
> 
> Code:
> 
> layman -d sabayon
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Ich meinte eigentlich dass du alle Overlays, in denen noch was von compiz & Co KG rumliegt entfernen sollst! Denn wenn es offiziell im Portage ist wäre das Overlay überflüssig, wenn du es nur wegen compiz betreibst! Neben dem dass man da manchmal in Probleme stolpern kann...

Wenn es jetzt klappt - um so schöner  :Wink: 

Und wenn du es gerne mal vergisst nach einem Sync dein update-eix zu machen synce doch mit 

```
eix-sync
```

. Eix synct auch alle Overlays, wenn du der Bemerkung hier folgst (kam auch schon öfters hier im Forum).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## buggybunny

Ah, ok, 

vielen Dank für die Tips.......werd's beherzigen.........  :Wink: 

----------

